# Chefs Choice Slicer Comparison



## old sarge (Dec 8, 2018)

Since it appears that Chefs Choice slicers are very popular on the forum, I am posting a comparison chart on the various models to help folks choose.

https://chefschoice.com/wp-content/uploads/QRGSlicers0518.pdf


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 8, 2018)

Excellent!  Thank you!


----------



## old sarge (Dec 9, 2018)

I hope it helps some folks.  There is not a store within 80 miles of where I live that carries slicers which makes it nearly impossible to do the touchy feely exam of various models. So all I can do is read and take a chance.  Still reading.


----------



## Hank R (Dec 9, 2018)

We bought the Chiefs Choice 615 slicer. used it 3 times since mid Nov no problems works great clean up is not that hard.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 9, 2018)

Sure like my 630, but I see the 615 has more watts. Not sure if that is a real big deal.


old sarge said:


> I hope it helps some folks.  There is not a store within 80 miles of where I live that carries slicers which makes it nearly impossible to do the touchy feely exam of various models. So all I can do is read and take a chance.  Still reading.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 10, 2018)

I've been looking at the 665 for the larger blade.  Kohls has a sale of sorts on it for $173.39.  I like the option of choosing a serrated or smooth blade depending upon the task and Chefs Choice says there is no smooth blade made for this slicer.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...bdrecsId=81cba390-1074-4bbe-b915-35f453036c39


----------

